
Over 500,000 Users Impacted by Four Malicious Chrome Extensions - TrickyRick
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/over-500-000-users-impacted-by-four-malicious-chrome-extensions/
======
TrickyRick
Full report [https://www.icebrg.io/blog/malicious-chrome-extensions-
enabl...](https://www.icebrg.io/blog/malicious-chrome-extensions-enable-
criminals-to-impact-over-half-a-million-users-and-global-businesses)

